# Two Questions...



## Stickboxer (Apr 3, 2002)

First: what is the general opinion on Shinkendo?

Second: where can I train in sword arts around San Diego?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 3, 2002)

Not sure about the San Deigo area but if you get up to Anaheim/Garden Grove area checkout Euclid Street Below ball Rd. There used to be a "Karate" school just south of Cerritos St.( a block below ball Rd.) The Sensei there 10 years ago taught A sword Art(not sure which one).
He was good.
I have been trying to find out if he is still there but have lost my contacts in that area.
Shadow


----------



## islandtime (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickboxer _
> 
> *First: what is the general opinion on Shinkendo?
> 
> Second: where can I train in sword arts around San Diego? *


....................................................................
Try posting on some of the other sword boards also. You might get some response on e-budo or swordforum. I usualy read all three and can get a good idea which way the wind is blowing. If you cant find a Shinkendo school maybe you can find an Aikido school that has some sword arts (most do). Any particular reason you are leaning toward Shinkendo?

Gene Gabel


----------



## Stickboxer (Apr 4, 2002)

Why pursue Shinkendo? It's taught locally, and it seems pretty cool. I admire the founder, Obata. I also admire the art.

Can you give out the web locations of other sword-based forums?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2002)

Try www.e-budo.com and www.swordforum.com/ for starters.

What is distinctive about the shinkendosystem?

See also:
http://www.dragonfly.net/internat.htm


----------

